# Modellierung in Eclipse - Java-Code <-> Model



## micbur (2. Aug 2006)

Hallo, 

ich nutze zur Entwicklung meist noch ein Modellierungstool. Entwickelt wird dann meist in Eclipse. Nun ist meine Frage, ob jemand vielleicht ein Plugin für Eclipse kennt, mit dem ich ein UML-Klassendiagramm erstellen kann und dann daraus schon meine Java-Klassen generieren lassen kann. 

Der Clou wäre es, wenn ich Methoden und Attribute im Java-Code inzufüge, dass sie auch im Model auftauchen. 
Kennt jemand sowas? 

Falls es kein Plugin für Eclipse gibt, welche IDE kann das? 


Ich habe eben versucht, das Modellierungsframework von Eclipse.org runterzuladen, aber so richtig funktionstüchtig ist das momentan bei mir nicht. Bin eher enttäuscht davon. Daher die Frage an dieser Stelle ;-) 

Ciao, micbur



PS: wie kann ich hier im Forum meinen Beitrag als 'solved' markieren?


----------



## SamHotte (2. Aug 2006)

1. mit googeln hättest du bspw. Omondo gefunden
2. mit der Forensuche auch
3. einfach unten das Häkchen setzen


----------



## AlArenal (2. Aug 2006)

Omondo hatte ich auch mal getestet und dann wieder rausgeworfen. Anschließend habe ich wochenlang immer mal wieder geflucht, wenn ich über dessen eigenen Javadoc-Einträge gestolpert bin, die ich alle von Hand wieder aus meinem Source pfriemeln musste. Damals hab ich nämlich noch kein Subversion benutzt...


----------



## Wildcard (2. Aug 2006)

Wenn du Subversion benutzt hättest, hättest du schon viel früher geflucht, da die Free-Edition von Omondo keine Shared-Projects unterstützt  :autsch: 
Ich warte immer noch auf ein vernünftiges UML Tool... Wenn das so weitergeht muss ich mir noch selbst eins schreiben  :x


----------



## SamHotte (2. Aug 2006)

Das stimmt, das ist ziemlich lästig; zudem kann Omondo afaik in der kostenfreien Version erkennen, ob man CVS/SVN benutzt, und weigert sich dann.

Aber hast du was brauchbareres gefunden? JUDE ist standalone, für Together muss man sich erstmal durch die Borland-Seite wühlen, Rose etc. kosten richtig Geld, usw.


----------



## AlArenal (2. Aug 2006)

Nun, ihr mögt es nicht gerne hören, aber das "NetBeans Enterprise Pack 5.5 Early Access" für Netbenas 5.5 enthält auch ein UML-Tool.

Screenshot


----------



## micbur (2. Aug 2006)

Ich wollte doch nur ein Klassendiagramm und Code *heul* 

Es gibt ja gute Tools, aber ich mag nicht in dem einen Modellieren, den Code dann generieren, im Code arbeiten, am Modell was ändern, wieder alles Generieren und dann den geschriebenen Code wieder einfügen. 

Das lohnt nicht.

@AlArenal: ja, du hast Recht. Wir wollen es nicht hören.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun, ihr mögt es nicht gerne hören, aber as "NetBeans Enterprise Pack 5.5 Early Access" für Netbenas 5.5 enthält auch ein UML-Tool.
> 
> Screenshot


Das höhr ich sogar sehr gerne    Werd ich mir heute abend genauer ansehen...


----------



## SnooP (2. Aug 2006)

also das einzige Tool in der Hinsicht was ich wirklich vernünftig finde... und leider aber auch nur mit Einschränkungen vernünftig, ist tatsächlich Together - in der Eclipse-Version. Die freie Version kann aber nur mit max. 30 Klassen umgehn --> nen sinnvoller Einsatz ist damit also nicht drin


----------



## SamHotte (2. Aug 2006)

30 Klassen ist ein schlechter Scherz, oder? Dafür lohnt es sich nicht, durch das Chaos der Borland-Webseite zu wühlen ...

Was ist denn mit diesem Eclipse-MDA-Zeugs, ist da nichts brauchbares bei?


----------



## SnooP (2. Aug 2006)

ich glaube es gibt 30-Tage Testversionen von Together mit allen Möglichkeiten. Das Tool ist letztlich halt imho wirklich am sinnigsten. Vor allem wenn man auch was für ne Dokumentation haben möchte - irgendwie hält sich da bislang kein tool an vorgaben der omg, together zumindest in dem Teil schonn. Manche Sachen wiederum sind auch dort komisch, z.B. bei den vorhandenen Designpatterns - aber trotzdem ist das da wirklich am besten.


----------



## micbur (3. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun, ihr mögt es nicht gerne hören, aber das "NetBeans Enterprise Pack 5.5 Early Access" für Netbenas 5.5 enthält auch ein UML-Tool.
> 
> Screenshot



@AlArenal: OK, ich gebe zu, die erste Reaktion war etwa hitzig. Das Ding ist nur, dass alle Prozesse in der Entwicklung auf Eclipse ausgerichtet sind, so auch meine Vorlieben zu Hause. 

Es ist daher nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, gleich auf etwas anderes umzusteigen, nur weil ein Feature hier besser sei. 

Sonst noch einen guten Rat? 

Ciao, micbur


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2006)

micbur hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @AlArenal: OK, ich gebe zu, die erste Reaktion war etwa hitzig. Das Ding ist nur, dass alle Prozesse in der Entwicklung auf Eclipse ausgerichtet sind, so auch meine Vorlieben zu Hause.
> 
> Es ist daher nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, gleich auf etwas anderes umzusteigen, nur weil ein Feature hier besser sei.



Darüber hättest du nachdenken sollen, ehe du schrubst



			
				micbur hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls es kein Plugin für Eclipse gibt, welche IDE kann das?



Ansonsten bin ich nicht gerade ein UML-Guru. Soweit ich die gängigen Tools (ink. Altova UModel, ArgoUML) kenn, mögen die nicht unbedingt in Eclipse integriert sein, bieten aber dennoch die üblichen Synchronisationsmöglichkeiten. Sich von einem Tool abhängig zu machen (Eclipse) hat nunmal nicht nur Vorteile


----------



## Gast (8. Aug 2006)

Hi,
ich finde, ihr habt da ne tolle Diskussion. Wie währe es mit dem Tool Fujaba. Komplett frei und open source. Damit kannst Du Deine Klassen und alle Methoden modellieren. 

Das Tool generiert Dir daraus java Code den Du dann auch voll grafisch in Objekt Ansicht debuggen kannst. Der generierte Code ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber dafür kannst Du Dein komplettes Programm modellieren. 

Angeblich kann das Tool auch aus vorhandenen Quellcode ein Klassendiagramm mit Variablen und Methoden generieren. Hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Hier der Link: http://www.se.eecs.uni-kassel.de/se/index.php?fujaba&no_cache=1

Das Tool ist richtig Leistungsfähig aber noch ein bischen buggy :-( 
Probiers mal aus. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------

